# '04 to '05 worth it??



## PitoPocket (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm new to the forums but ive been reading them for a couple of weeks now. I will be in the market for a GTO next summer around this time. I figured I'd have around $28,000 to spend so that kind of rules out a new '06. So I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the money to buy an '04 for cheaper and get the engine bored and stroked to make it a 6.0 liter or would it be cheaper just to buy a used '05?? I know its hard to tell how much a used 05 will be in a year and how much a used 04 will be in a year but any kind of advice would be great.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> Hey, I'm new to the forums but ive been reading them for a couple of weeks now. I will be in the market for a GTO next summer around this time. I figured I'd have around $28,000 to spend so that kind of rules out a new '06. So I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the money to buy an '04 for cheaper and get the engine bored and stroked to make it a 6.0 liter or would it be cheaper just to buy a used '05?? I know its hard to tell how much a used 05 will be in a year and how much a used 04 will be in a year but any kind of advice would be great.


get the used 05


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

It really comes down to how important a warranty is and the difference in price. An used '04 will be very close to the end of it's warranty while an '05 will have a little more. A couple grand could get you the same power out of an '04 as well as brakes. The depreciation on the '04 is pretty high so you may be talking $16k vs $26k in a years time.


----------



## PitoPocket (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that all that is different between the 04 and the 05, the engine size and the brakes??


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> Is that all that is different between the 04 and the 05, the engine size and the brakes??


for what I know
5.7 to 6.0 350HP to 400HP a nice jump
Bigger breaks
The Hood scoops
Dual exaust tips in the back
ummm can't think of any more off the top of my head


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Everything drowssap said is correct. I own an '04. Get the '05. Better long-term resale, more warranty, etc.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Everything drowssap said is correct. I own an '04. Get the '05. Better long-term resale, more warranty, etc.


hehe! you mean I got it all??


----------



## PitoPocket (Jul 8, 2005)

well i mean id like to buy an '05 but when i buy the car im only going to be 20 and the insurance would be outrageous, especially since my parents old piece of crap car hydroplaned when i was driving it, not dangerously let me tell you, and hit the guard rail about 4 times seeing that i spun around 4 times going 65 mph on the thruway in heavy traffic so that was fun. But anyways it made my insurance go up as it is while im driving my moms sweet Volvo station wagon. Anybody know what kind of difference there would be on insurance for an '04 as compared to the insurance on an '05??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> well i mean id like to buy an '05 but when i buy the car im only going to be 20 and the insurance would be outrageous, especially since my parents old piece of crap car hydroplaned when i was driving it, not dangerously let me tell you, and hit the guard rail about 4 times seeing that i spun around 4 times going 65 mph on the thruway in heavy traffic so that was fun. But anyways it made my insurance go up as it is while im driving my moms sweet Volvo station wagon. Anybody know what kind of difference there would be on insurance for an '04 as compared to the insurance on an '05??


 For a 20yr old. From an 04' to an 05'? From 350HP to 400HP? It's gonna be outrageous no matter what year. A youngster on here just last week said he's payin over 3200 a year for an 05' on his mom's policy as a rider. So, If I were you, I'd grease up well before you bend over, cause they are gonna stick you real good.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like you have one of those insurance companies that LOVE to work against younger drivers. With the accident on your report, you may very well be looking at a mean rate 

I'm 18 and haven't had any sort of accident or police offense, and have a few of those extra perks on my record that they reduce your rate for (graduating early being the main life-saver  ), and I'm paying $188 a month.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> Anybody know what kind of difference there would be on insurance for an '04 as compared to the insurance on an '05??


it's a hard question to answer especially when people live in different states, so the rates can be 50 different things. Age, driving history, who's name will it be under are some of the things that can make it tough to determine. I don't know about your state, but in my state (MA) I can call and get a free quote from any insurance. That will give you the best idea what it will be.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

drowssap said:


> for what I know
> 5.7 to 6.0 350HP to 400HP a nice jump
> Bigger breaks
> The Hood scoops
> ...


Not only bigger brakes, but PBR brakes. American style duals and larger drive axles, drive by wire throttle for the LS2 and the instrument cluster was also updated to reflect the higher redline of the LS2 and they changed the look of it a smidge. There was also some change to something in the rear end to reduce some of the wheel hop issues the 04 has.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Not only bigger brakes, but PBR brakes. American style duals and larger drive axles, drive by wire throttle for the LS2 and the instrument cluster was also updated to reflect the higher redline of the LS2 and they changed the look of it a smidge. There was also some change to something in the rear end to reduce some of the wheel hop issues the 04 has.


there we go. Thanks...I knew I didn't get it all.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> Anybody know what kind of difference there would be on insurance for an '04 as compared to the insurance on an '05??


Come on -- call your insurance agent or try a site like http://www.progressive.com that quotes over the internet.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Insurance companies like Geico are ok if you want baseline insurance. Just don't have an accident. They specialize in low rates but only offer the lowest coverage. You could have a serious accident and not have enough insurance to cover bodily, or personal injury. I had both my son's on progressive, progressive did offer better coverage's than did Geico but still it was absolute low coverage as compared to the bigger insurance companies. But then again the trade off was a significant amount in savings. Progressive did right by them, but they had no recordable incidents. Companies like Geico, and Progressive make insurance affordable for especially younger drivers, but you must be sure you have enough coverage incase of a calamity. A lot of Insurance companies have their rates that high people are forced to take a chance on lesser coverage. I feel for the younger drivers that have to deal with the insurance premiums. Companies like Geico, and Progressive make it possible for them to attain coverage. And with the limited tort coverage's, well if you are not careful and something really bad happens, you could be in for some serious cash flow problems.


----------



## phantom04 (Jan 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Sounds like you have one of those insurance companies that LOVE to work against younger drivers. With the accident on your report, you may very well be looking at a mean rate
> 
> I'm 18 and haven't had any sort of accident or police offense, and have a few of those extra perks on my record that they reduce your rate for (graduating early being the main life-saver  ), and I'm paying $188 a month.



I'm 19 myself and in the same boat. Insurance for my 04 runs me about 2k a year  (no accidents, good grades, etc.). Being 19 and paying for your own car and insurance sucks, but having a goat is definitely worth me busting my arse.


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2005)

I am paying about 88$ a month for my 2004 which is damn good for a sports car. 
My insurance broker told me that his company (Allstate) does not rate the GTO as a sports car which is one of the reasons why I bought one. He quoted me 88$ for the 2004, and 104$ for the 2005 GTO; I am 28, clean driving record, with good credit which also contributed to the good rate.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Crow said:


> I am paying about 88$ a month for my 2004 which is damn good for a sports car.
> My insurance broker told me that his company (Allstate) does not rate the GTO as a sports car which is one of the reasons why I bought one. He quoted me 88$ for the 2004, and 104$ for the 2005 GTO; I am 28, clean driving record, with good credit which also contributed to the good rate.


Mine's $71 a month, but I am older than you. I have State Farm and have the max limits with $200 deductibles across the board.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

For me I don't care too much about having a policy that covers physical injury in an accident... I already have a VERY good (and I'm very grateful for it) health care/life insurance policy. I just worry about getting my baby covered from end to end, which really helps a whole lot in lowering my price. I personally know that I seriously doubt I'll be getting into an accident anytime soon, but with the amount of bloody freakin retarded drivers here in Florida I'm always scared of being slammed up the rear by some Trailblazer or other SUV socker mom.... or just being T-boned by the likes.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Right now I'm around $1200/year for 2 cars with 2 drivers. That's about $50/month for the GTO and the other for my wife's car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> For me I don't care too much about having a policy that covers physical injury in an accident... I already have a VERY good (and I'm very grateful for it) health care/life insurance policy. I just worry about getting my baby covered from end to end, which really helps a whole lot in lowering my price. I personally know that I seriously doubt I'll be getting into an accident anytime soon, but with the amount of bloody freakin retarded drivers here in Florida I'm always scared of being slammed up the rear by some Trailblazer or other SUV socker mom.... or just being T-boned by the likes.


What about physical injury to the "other guy?" 
I work with a guy that just purchased a new 05' Colorado PU. At the end of the first week of having it he went to the shore in Delaware. On the way home a fool ass runs a red light right in front of him. He hits the guy at 
55 mph rolls that guys truck and it comes to rest inches in front of a young kid in a chevette. Everyone is ok. The kid in the chevette pissed himself, **** his pants, his hands had to be pried from the steering wheel. His skin color finally turned back to the original color after the white as a ghost look left. The guy I work with wife has a broken wrist. His brand new truck had 600 miles on it. He hadn't yet tuned in the radio stations, put a cd in it, hadn't gotten his paper work back from Penn Dot. and he's out a truck. He took advantage of the GM pricing. The truck new was 28k. He got it for 22K. The at fault driver's Ins. carrier gave him book value for it.. 23K. Had he purchased the truck at 28K he'd a lost 5K. The insurance co. did not take into consideration this truck was new. With all the associated costs etc. etc. etc. When the dust from this accident settles he said he'll be satisfied with a break even total with what he took a loan out for. He will however lose the money he got in a trade for his other vehicle. I said I'd go after that guy for the remainder of the value for what the sticker actually said. I asked him do you have full tort or limited tort. He said limited tort. Limited tort means you cannot sue for particular damages in an accident. He cannot sue in this instance. I will always carry full tort. Full tort costs more in premiums, but it ensures you that if something like what I described above happens to you, you will have a chance to litigate a fair settlement. Often times out of court. So, if you take bare bones minimum and something really sad happens, you could be paying dearly.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Pa. is one of the FEW states with full tort and limited tort. My ex-wife worked for a law firm, and they said always get full tort. Never limit your options when it comes to insurance or the insurance company gets you every time.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> What about physical injury to the "other guy?"
> I work with a guy that just purchased a new 05' Colorado PU. At the end of the first week of having it he went to the shore in Delaware. On the way home a fool ass runs a red light right in front of him. He hits the guy at
> 55 mph rolls that guys truck and it comes to rest inches in front of a young kid in a chevette. Everyone is ok. The kid in the chevette pissed himself, **** his pants, his hands had to be pried from the steering wheel. His skin color finally turned back to the original color after the white as a ghost look left. The guy I work with wife has a broken wrist. His brand new truck had 600 miles on it. He hadn't yet tuned in the radio stations, put a cd in it, hadn't gotten his paper work back from Penn Dot. and he's out a truck. He took advantage of the GM pricing. The truck new was 28k. He got it for 22K. The at fault driver's Ins. carrier gave him book value for it.. 23K. Had he purchased the truck at 28K he'd a lost 5K. The insurance co. did not take into consideration this truck was new. With all the associated costs etc. etc. etc. When the dust from this accident settles he said he'll be satisfied with a break even total with what he took a loan out for. He will however lose the money he got in a trade for his other vehicle. I said I'd go after that guy for the remainder of the value for what the sticker actually said. I asked him do you have full tort or limited tort. He said limited tort. Limited tort means you cannot sue for particular damages in an accident. He cannot sue in this instance. I will always carry full tort. Full tort costs more in premiums, but it ensures you that if something like what I described above happens to you, you will have a chance to litigate a fair settlement. Often times out of court. So, if you take bare bones minimum and something really sad happens, you could be paying dearly.


Basically the only "extras" on my policy I carry are insurance for the other guy for only if I hit him of course, and full tort - and I've got a $1,000 deductable. I'm saying I don't carry extras like medical coverage for myself (or my passengers, so they better sure as hell have a good insurance policy for themselves lol).


----------



## Thrillhouse (Jul 17, 2005)

drowssap said:


> for what I know
> 5.7 to 6.0 350HP to 400HP a nice jump
> Bigger *brakes*
> The Hood scoops
> ...


You forgot the all new power steering system
Hood scoops were availible on some of the final '04 models as an option
Dead Pedal
Possibly SAP


But you got the important stuff


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

Thrillhouse said:


> You forgot the all new power steering system
> Hood scoops were availible on some of the final '04 models as an option
> Dead Pedal
> Possibly SAP
> ...


I totally forgot the dead petal. I didn't know about the other stuff.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

drowssap said:


> I totally forgot the dead petal. I didn't know about the other stuff.


Dead Pedal??????? 

My 05 is minus the dead pedal. Anybody else get one?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't have a "dead pedal" what I have is a slightly elevated bump in the floor board to the left of my clutch pedal to rest my left foot on. I guess this is what they refer to as the dead pedal. I barely notice it.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I don't have a "dead pedal" what I have is a slightly elevated bump in the floor board to the left of my clutch pedal to rest my left foot on. I guess this is what they refer to as the dead pedal. I barely notice it.


Damn spell checker!!! LOL Yeah, it's the bump. It doesn't help too much because my foot has trouble getting left of the clutch. I do use it when I'm on the highway.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I don't have a "dead pedal" what I have is a slightly elevated bump in the floor board to the left of my clutch pedal to rest my left foot on. I guess this is what they refer to as the dead pedal. I barely notice it.


Lots of new cars are starting to have this installed as the "dead pedal". I like it though because I think if feels a bit more comfortable than a traditional pedal.


----------

